# Setups by lure type



## Mainebassin' (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey, ive been checking this site out for a while now, and am currently looking for a new aluminum boat to mod right now. But more importantly I need to get the right setups for bass fishing. I need several complete rigs, that includes line, reel, and rod. More specifically the gear ratios, length and strength of rods, and also the pound test and type of line. 

I need a set up for: 
1. Crankbait (jerkbait too)
2. Spinnerbait (I usually throw a smaller one, but not too small)
3. Jig (I usually flip jigs, and I rarely use a swim jig)
4. Topwater (frogs, spooks, and poppers in one)

Any tips would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## lefty (Jan 7, 2013)

Crank- med to med hvy depends on weight of lure. 6.4:1 or 7:1 ratio. Just depends on ur taste. I like 7:1 that way if i wanna burn it i can. Or just reel slow and its at a med speed. Line 10to12 flouro. Sinks. Gets the plugs a little deeper. Also low stretch.

Spinner- med hvy. 7 ft. 6.4:1 reel. Again i like 12 flouro. Keeps bait from riding up on retrieve. Again low stretch.
Jigs. 7-3 to 7-6 med hvy or hvy. Good for flippin or casting. Reel doesnt matter really. Line. For flipping... Braid. At least 30 i run 50. For casting flouro. 15 

Topwater. 7 ft med only. Gives lures more action i think. Reel 6.4:1 line 10 mono. 

I throw all abu garcia... personal preference really since i was younger. Easy on the wallet. And readily available most anywhere.


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2013)

1. Crankbait (jerkbait too) *6'6 to 7 foot medium with 20 pound braid *
2. Spinnerbait (I usually throw a smaller one, but not too small) same as above
3. Jig (I usually flip jigs, and I rarely use a swim jig) 7'6 MH to Heavy if you are mostly in thick cover with 30-40 pound braid.
4. Topwater (frogs, spooks, and poppers in one) 7 foot MH with 30 pound braid.

I'm a shimano fan boy so I would go with Curados on all these combos.

I have never had any real problems with braid suffix or Power Pro. I have been using Power Pro slick this last year for Striper fishing and I am a big fan.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 7, 2013)

Crankbait 8-10 mono, 7' crankin stick , ratio in the 5.7:1 i never use braid.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 8, 2013)

1 - crankbaits... 
rod #1: Abu Garcia Veritas Winch rod 7' Med/Mod Fast (best I have ever used). This works for KVD 1.5s all the way up the the new Norman N XS (same size as Deep Little N, but dives 12-16'). 
Reel: Shimano Chronarch 200e6. I've used Lew's 5.4:1, Abu Garcia Winch, and I find out the 6.2:1 works better for me because I can reel slow, use the rod to reel in by pulling, or reel faster
Line: Seaguar InvisX 12# or 15# fluoro

Rod #2 - Duckett Micro 7'6" for Deep Cranks
Reel - Skeet Reese Abu Garcia 6.4:1
Line - Seaguar InvisX 15#

Rod #3 - Falcon Cara 7' MH (this is my exclusive KVD 1.5 rod)
Reel - Shimano Curado 50e (old green reel)
Line - Seaguar InvisX 15#

2 - spinnerbaits... (and shakey heads)
Rod - 6'8" Kistler Helium LTA MH Extra Fast
Reel - Shimano Curado 200e7 (old green ones)
Line - Seaguar InvisX 15# fluoro

3 - topwater...
Rod - Skeet Reese Topwater/Jerkbait rod (I don't do much topwater, but this rod has hauled in bass up to 6lbs on topwater and jerkbaits).
Reel - Shimano Curado 200e7
Line - PLine CXX 10# 

4 - JIGS!!!!! (this is what I fish 90% of the time)
Rod #1 - Dobyns Champion Extreme 7' MH 703 (Swim Jigs - I only throw Dirty Jigs in 3/8oz)
Reel - Abu Garcia Revo STX Gen 3 - 7.1:1
Line - Seaguar InvisX 15# Fluoro

Rod #2 - GLoomis Mossyback 7'1" MH Extra Fast (probably used the most of all for 3/16-1/4oz spider jigs)
Reel - Shimano Curado 200e7
Line - Seaguar InvisX 12# or 15# Fluoro

Rod #3 - Kistler ZBone LE ... 7'3" MH/Mod Fast (1/4-3/4oz football jigs) fishes more like a Heavy than a Med Heavy
Reel - Abu Garcia Revo STX Gen 3 - 8.0:1
Line - Seaguar InvisX 15# Fluoro

Rod #4 - Dobyns Coalition Weapon 7' Heavy / Fast (used for 1/2-1oz jigs, and for flipping)
Reel - Shimano Curado 200e7
Line - Seaguar InvisX 15# or 20# fluoro

5. Carolina Rig
Rod: Okuma Guide Selected 7'6" MH rated for lures 1/2-4oz... also doubles as my swimbait rod
Reel: Skeet Reese Abu Garcia 6.4:1
Line: Seaguar Invisx 15# for main line, leader is either InvisX 12# or PLine CXX in 10# or 12#



If you are wanting to keep everything at a good low price - I would stick with Abu Garcia Veritas Rods... I have used all of them, and they perform flawlessly. For reels - I would either go Abu Garcia or Lew's. 

You don't have to have the most expensive rods - trust me, I know. I think some of the best rods I've tested lately are the St Croix Legend Tournament rods, but they are pricey. I think there Rage line of rods are pretty nice too, I just can't get past the handles on them.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Jan 21, 2013)

Personally I think that technique specific rods are a marketing ploy. I am sure the guys on the pro bass circuit notice a difference, but I don't have the money or the time. My two main rods are:
Batson Light XF tip with 20lb power pro braid: one is spinning and one is casting. I use these for small cranks (bandit 100), small spinnerbaits (1/4oz or less), small jigs (1/4oz or less), and anything without much resistance. 

I also have a few of medium casting rods for baits with more weight and resistance. 20lb power pro, 30lb on my catfish rods. 

I have one medium heavy casting rod for the really heavy stuff. 30lb power pro

I also have light (5'6") and ultra light with 8lb power pro. 

All rods are 6'6" except for my light rod. All of my baitcasters are 6.x:1, and have an average IPT retrieval rate. As far as baitcasters go, don't go cheap. I have several shimano citicas and one curado and I love them. I have shimano and daiwa spinning reels. 

All of those rods cover a wide spectrum of techniques, at least for me they do.


----------

